# Problem mit Wlan-Drucker



## Unicef (18. März 2012)

Hallo, 
vor kurzem habe ich den Auftrag von meinen Eltern bekommen einen neuen Drucker zu kaufen.
Da wir mehrere Rechner in unserem Netzwerk haben und wenig Platz neben dem Router habe, war von Anfang an klar das es ein Wlandrucker werden wird.
Nach lesen von Tests und Amazonrezisionen viel die Wahl auf den Brother MFC-5895CW.
Brother MFC-5895CW Tintenstrahl-Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Als das Teil angekommen war, war ich erstmal überrascht über die Größe und wollte den Drucker dann sofort einrichten.
Da ich nicht wirklich viel Ahnung von dem Zeug habe, habe ich versucht den Drucker nach der Anleitung zu installieren.
Über den Setup-Assistent konnte ich dann mit dem SSID-Code eine Verbindung herstellen.
Nach dem Status vom Drucker ist dieser nun verbunden.
Am Pc konnte ich den Drucker nirgends finden und somit auch nicht die Software installieren.
Nach dem Ausdruck der Netzwerkinformationen, hatte ich die Ip des Drucker und ich konnte die Brother-Software installieren.
Nur jetzt wird der Drucker als permanent offline angezeigt. Der Computer meint, das der Drucker ausgeschaltet sei, was aber nicht so ist, weil man ihn garnicht auschalten kann.
Habe auch kein Häckchen drin bei "Drucker offline verwenden".
Problembehandlung von Windows hat nichts gebracht und sagt das ich den Drucker anschalten soll. 
Hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine Idee, was ich machen muss damit der Drucker nicht mehr als Offline angezeigt wird und ich endlich drucken kann.

Grüßle
Uni

Edit: Habe vergessen zu sagen,  dass ich nicht in das Konfigurationmenü von unserem Router komme, da wir das Passwort vergessen haben. Reseten kann ich noch da wir die Daten noch nicht wieder haben vom Provider. Der Router ist ein Speedport W700v von Telekom.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

Das mit dem Routrer ist natürlich nicht so dolle, das kann sein, dass es damit was zu tun hat.


Ich würde mal die SOftware vom PC deinstallieren, dann den Drucker erstmal per USB installieren und konfigurieren - bei meinem epson konnte ich dann trotz USB-INstallation bei der INstallation zusätzlich auswählen, dass ich den Drucker per WLAN nutzen möchte und auch die WLAN-Daten per USB an den Drucker senden.

Und nimm am besten die SOftware, die Brother auf der Website für das Modell anbietet, falls Du jetzt nur die Treiber von CD benutzt hast. Die von CD sind nicht selten veraltet.


----------



## Unicef (19. März 2012)

Ja das Problem ist das man den Drucker nicht direkt per USB anschließen kann, obwohl er Usb besitzt, dieser ist aber für USB-Sticks oder Sonstiges gedacht.
Mann kann ihn nur per Wlan direkt verbinden mit dem PC, aber das will ich ja nicht.
Werde jetzt mal meine Mutter plagen, dass sie die Daten heraussucht, damit ich den Router reseten kann.
Werde morgen nochmal die Software deinstalieren und die Verbindung vom Drucker zum Router trennen und hoffen das es dann funktioniert.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2012)

Natürlich kannst Du den auch per USB anschließen, guckst Du Schnellanleitung Seite 9, da steht, wo Du die drei möglichen Anschlussarten findest, nämluch USB, LAN oder WLAN, und USB ist ab Seite 10.  Der USB-POrt ist leidglich innen im Drucker "versteckt", das ist bei Brother oft so. Dazu musst Du die Scaneinheit hochheben.


----------



## Unicef (19. März 2012)

Man bin ich blöd *Kopf gegen Tisch hauen Geste*, habe mich auch schon gewundert.
Natürlich hast du recht, der Usb-Anschluss liegt intern und man muss auch die Scaneinheit hochheben. 
Zum Glück hab ich dich, sonst wäre ich jetzt schon verzweifelt. 
Morgen mach ich mich nochmal ran und schau was geht.


----------



## Unicef (25. März 2012)

Übers Wlan schaffe ich es immer noch nicht, aber er funktioniert einwandfrei im Netzwerk per Lan. 
Wir lassen ihn jetzt über Lan angeschlossen, nochmal danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (25. März 2012)

Evtl. hat es mit euren Router zu tun - hast Du da ein "N"-Netz vom Speed her aktiviert? Evlt. kommt der Drucker damit dann nicht so gut zurecht. 

Aber wenn es per Lan okay ist, dann ist das vlt. sogar schneller


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Vielleicht musst du ihn in der WLAN Konfiguration freigeben.


----------

